# Pancakes anyone? TNT



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope not breakfast pancakes but these are great with any grilled meats, Chicken,pork,beef, chops, ribs, yep zucchini pancakes. In a large mixing bowl, combine 6 zucchini, grated about med sized squash. plus 3 beaten eggs, 4 Tab. a/p flour,4 Tab. fresh grated parmesan, 1/2 Tab.fresh minced parsley,1 clove crushed garlic,2 finely chopped green onions, salt and pepper. Stir to blend Heat 2 Tab. oil over high heat in a large skillet. Cook pancakes 3 min on each side. Remove from skillet with spatula and place on paper towels cover to keep warm as you cook the rest. This should serve 6
Enjoy
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 13, 2012)

I am Sooo disappointed,. I haven't grown zucchini in years in my garden. And No One has ever anomously left a Plain Brown Paper Grocery Bag of zukes on my doorstep. Still, zukes are one of the least expensive farmer's market purchases all summer. Nope, not your regular breakfast anymore. I am not a breakfast kind of guy. These make a nice lunch/ brunch ? dish in the summer, and are quick fast and easy. No time to sit around once you decide hunger hits. 

I haven't thought of pairing w/ grilled meats or as part of a full course dinner. Duh. I make english muffin sandwiches or serve on a plate with salsa or tzatziki sauce, slice of tomato. 

This is my Basic Recipe for a smaller version. Once you do this, start adding in parsley, garlic, feta, parmesan or whatever tickles your fancy. I make these in summer and when there is leftover zuke sticks from a party veggie tray. This makes enough for 2 people or there abouts. 

2 c shredded zucchini, about 2 medium 
1/2 tsp salt, pepper to taste
1 egg 
1/4 c flour


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Nope not breakfast pancakes but these are great with any grilled meats, Chicken,pork,beef, chops, ribs, yep zucchini pancakes. In a large mixing bowl, combine 6 zucchini, grated about med sized squash. plus 3 beaten eggs, 4 Tab. a/p flour,4 Tab. fresh grated parmesan, 1/2 Tab.fresh minced parsley,1 clove crushed garlic,2 finely chopped green onions, salt and pepper. Stir to blend Heat 2 Tab. oil over high heat in a large skillet. Cook pancakes 3 min on each side. Remove from skillet with spatula and place on paper towels cover to keep warm as you cook the rest. This should serve 6
> Enjoy
> kades



Oh with a bit of marinara dipping sauce.  I think I have tomorrow's dinner planned.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am Sooo disappointed,. I haven't grown zucchini in years in my garden. And No One has ever anomously left a Plain Brown Paper Grocery Bag of zukes on my doorstep. Still, zukes are one of the least expensive farmer's market purchases all summer. Nope, not your regular breakfast anymore. I am not a breakfast kind of guy. These make a nice lunch/ brunch ? dish in the summer, and are quick fast and easy. No time to sit around once you decide hunger hits.
> 
> I haven't thought of pairing w/ grilled meats or as part of a full course dinner. Duh. I make english muffin sandwiches or serve on a plate with salsa or tzatziki sauce, slice of tomato.
> 
> ...


Thank you Wisk will give your idea a try. I know I'll like it I'm a veggie nut.Add garlic,thin sliced onion, marjoram, parsley and away I go.
kades


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 13, 2012)

I do the garlic and some Parmesan ones, sizzle them up with olive oil.   Yummy, yum, yum.  Sometimes I add a little season bread crumbs.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh with a bit of marinara dipping sauce. I think I have tomorrow's dinner planned.


 Marinara, that's an idea. If i were going to be home that would be our dinner as well. I'm going out with al the kids and granbabies and the DH can't wait.Pizza,pasta,  sammies of choice, what will it be for me for me?

ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think a sausage with green peppers, olives and onions sounds good.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think a sausage with green peppers, olives and onions sounds good.


 Soounds pretty good to me. I think is what it might be.
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

These sound delicious, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 22, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> These sound delicious, thanks Kades


 These are so good. enjoy
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds very yummy, thanks Kades.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 23, 2012)

my whole family likes zucchini pancakes.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Stirling and I are not very fond of zucchini. But, this sounds like a yummy way to serve it. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Stirling and I are not very fond of zucchini. But, this sounds like a yummy way to serve it. I'll have to give this a try.


 


CharlieD said:


> my whole family likes zucchini pancakes.


 


Snip 13 said:


> Sounds very yummy, thanks Kades.


 Taxlady,Charlie,Snip, I enjoy this one and hope wyou will too. Thank you for responding it is such a pleasure to know you enjoy my posts and recipes.
kades (ma)


----------

